# An opportunity to sell coffee



## abc123 (Sep 14, 2007)

A friend of mine has offered me an opportunity to take over selling coffee for him. His brother ships it to him in 60 pounds or more a month from Guatemala and he has some active accounts. But now that my friend has started a new business, he has no time for it.

So I'd be an independent contractor selling coffee in the area (50 mile radius) and hopefully branching out. Trouble is, I have no idea how to begin.

Can anyone offer recommendations? I'd like to make this a successful endeavor, but I have no experience in sales, but I am a good marketer. I am just interested in finding websites about people who have been there, or books about this. Or personal advice.

Thanks.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I haven't done anythng like this, but I have lots o questions.
For starters, who would you be selling to? Individuals of businesses?
60 pounds doesn't sound like much/month - could you make any $$?
Are you talking about selling beans or prepared coffee?
The radius? How much would your travel cost with gas prices etc?
Don't know if this helps at all.. good luck!
pgr


----------



## abc123 (Sep 14, 2007)

Right now he has 60 pounds of beans available. He can easily ship up more. But I need the demand.

I think the progression would start with indivduals with the hopes that a business will buy it. We were at a business expo the other day and a group that was there came up to us to talk about using that coffee - they are opening a coffee shop. That would certainly be golden.

Well, I have a Prius hybrid so it wouldn't be so bad. And of course you'd start off with phone/e-mail communication.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

They guy who supplies me with my Lavazza Espresso Machine, Espresso, and all my coffee has been building his client base over the last 4 years. He says it's been a struggle and finally is beginning to see some profits. 

For the amount of profit vs. the work, you can probably find an easier way to make the same money that you would trying to push 60# of coffee.


----------



## abc123 (Sep 14, 2007)

I know there are better/easier ways, but this is convenient and it is available.

I am not looking to make this a FT job, just something to do when I can. 

I would certainly set up a website though.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

So, the roaster and bagging plan is in order? And you have some clients? Has this brand been marketed that well? What are you offering I can't get at Starbucks?
I am in the Northwest (SE Alaska), we have one roaster who over 15 years has gone from a theater popcorn popper for a roaster to a three state business.
A friend of mine just opened a roaster here, after four years, doing quite well. Started out with only fair trade coffees, now usually has a selection of twelve or more (like going to a wine shop).
So what variety of beans will you have? Guatemalen coffee is nice--will there be a medium and dark roast. 
Could you serve coffee on site, or will it be total retail?
Since it will be a second job to you, do you have a possible staff lined up if it gets bigger?
Companies I refered to are: Raven's Brew Coffee Gourmet Coffee Roasters
and: Welcome to The Green Coffee Bean Company for your home coffee roasting headquarters in Ketchikan Alaska
Good luck,
Nan


----------

